# What are some ways women actually LIKE when being hit on?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I will start with the fact that I have to put myself back on the market after an LTR. I have NEVER been real good at hitting on women, I am very picky, not that I require a model, but a certain type of smart cute personality. Very, very hard to describe for me but I know I can go through an entire club and see countless women that I feel are VERY physically attractive, yet I don't want to date them. 

What is odd is I much prefer to just hear any prospect talk and move. It is so strange but I can tell so much just by watching how a woman walks and moves, jogging is a biggy and not even sure why. 

Anyway, I have to admit, I seem to find some game when I see someone I really like but many are out of my league or I just don't have the personality to approach. My personality is very laid back, casual, seemingly non-aware. When I see several guys trying to hit on a woman, I am rarely interested in playing the game, unless I have already made contact and realize she is my type because she does not go for deadbeats. 

What REALLY sucks is I have plenty of friends and I am sure they would all like to hook me up but I can almost guarantee that anyone 'friend' they bring by will just not be my type. I think a lot has to do with the fact that many of my friends are (trying to say nicely) not as intelligent and I require that intellect. 

I have friends that are modelish. Very nice looking. I know I have them beat in about every category but looks. However, looks and smooth talking seems to be the norm to pull wool....

I am 6ft, 195, redish blonde hair, athletic, smart. I have never been that guy to approach a table of girls but guaranteed, if I do, the most annoying one will try to take me home. 

I have tried online stuff but I honestly do not think my looks alone win some women over. I am not bad looking, just not WOW. My humor, personality, and confidence seem to need a chance to gain ground. 

So.....Ladies, could you tell me how I might approach this? I feel like an idiot most times going into a club. Usually the one I might talk to would look a little nervous as well (same boat) and sort of not as involved with the big conversation.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

bobsmith said:


> Anyway, I have to admit, I seem to find some game when I see someone I really like but many are out of my league or I just don't have the personality to approach. My personality is very laid back, casual, seemingly non-aware. When I see several guys trying to hit on a woman, I am rarely interested in playing the game, unless I have already made contact and realize she is my type because she does not go for deadbeats.
> 
> What REALLY sucks is I have plenty of friends and I am sure they would all like to hook me up but I can almost guarantee that anyone 'friend' they bring by will just not be my type. *I think a lot has to do with the fact that many of my friends are (trying to say nicely) not as intelligent and I require that intellect. *
> 
> ...


I bolded a few sentences that stood out in a stanky attitude way. No woman likes a guy who speaks about being better than his friends and how only annoying women try to pick him up. Confidence coupled with humility and kindness is a turn-on. 

Ways to attract women - Engage them. Use humor. Don't shy away from (sincere) compliments. Ask questions. Display positive high (but not manic) energy. Don't take yourself too seriously. Have a few decent dance moves. Learn to read social cues. Win over her friends. Teasing is okay as long as it's charming. Be confident, not ****y. Smile when you enter a room or engage a new social group. Try to hold her gaze a bit longer than normal, say 3-5 seconds. 

If you are able to read social cues decently (95% of it is paying attention - how close are we standing? is she smiling a lot? leaning in? touching her hair?) and you feel like a woman is attracted to you, it's important to escalate physical contact. Could be dancing, a light touch on the arm, whatever. If she starts touching you back and/or decreasing the distance between you both then it's time to get digits. 

Lastly, if you are having fun yourself - it will ooze out of your pores and draw people in. Never go anywhere just to pick up.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

A specific example for you. I was at a sports bar with a few friends, wearing my fav team shirt. A gentleman raised his glass to me and said something like "Always love seeing a beautiful girl in a xxxx shirt. What's the score?" So we chatted a bit and he showed me this cool team app for the iphone. 

He smiled a lot, held eye contact, and was very engaging not only to me but also to my friends. I felt singled out though because he held eye contact with me just a little bit longer than everyone else. 

Also, he did tease me a bit but it was silly and light-hearted. Not a lame "neg." We bantered a bit and he asked for/got my number. Of course, we went to a game on the first date.  

It's really a balancing act between telegraphing your interest without being too needy/intense. And although some guys swear by it, I HATE the neg! I had a guy tell me last week "That dress looks really good on you, hides your thighs." I almost kicked him in the junk!


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

I like chivalrous, protective behavior. If you have and show genuine interest in the lady you find attractive, and pay attention to details, you'll be doing very well. (Pour her drink, open doors, pull out the chair, etc.). 

I don't know your story, but you seem to doubt your own value. You'll have to get past this in order to be attractive to others. Don't compare yourself to guys who are better looking because it's irrelevant. If this makes you feel better, I had an acquaintance in grad school who was about 6'5", dark hair, athletic, chiseled features. Perfect right? Wrong! He gave off literally no vibe and he wasn't actually a very nice person.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

When I was on the market I used to LOVE eye contact.Like Brave was saying...longer eye contact with the person you're into than with anyone else. Lingering I always loved it when a man would catch my eye,kinda linger on me and let his gaze drop to my lips..then follow that with the slow smile. OMG. Just remember the times it happened to me I'm blushing and warm LOL

I always appreciated the non verbal things when a man showed interest. I never trusted the ones who would outright slink over to me and try to strike up a random conversation.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

bravenewworld said:


> I had a guy tell me last week "That dress looks really good on you, hides your thighs."


Seriously?!?! :slap:


Op, whatever you do, don't do that!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell her she looks nice.


----------



## Layla79 (Feb 6, 2013)

With me, if a man has a more gentleman like approach, and not a "Hey baby, how YOU doin'" type, he's a winner in my eyes. Just casually walk up to the lady you're interested in, relax, let the conversation naturally flow and see where it goes. Smile and make eye contact while you're talking. Say something witty and let your sense of humor shine through whenever you can. I personally love when a man can match my sarcasm and wit. Above all though, if a man makes me feel like I am the most interesting person in the room, that I have something special among all the rest, they will definitely capture and keep my attention.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes,OP,please...take your thread to the Men's Clubhouse so the men can tell what what women like. We really have NO IDEA what we like.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Yes,OP,please...take your thread to the Men's Clubhouse so the men can tell what what women like. We really have NO IDEA what we like.


Women know what they like, but they don't know what works for a man. A man who is having the success he intends to have knows what works.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Omego said:


> I like chivalrous, protective behavior. If you have and show genuine interest in the lady you find attractive, and pay attention to details, you'll be doing very well. (Pour her drink, open doors, pull out the chair, etc.).
> 
> I don't know your story, but you seem to doubt your own value. You'll have to get past this in order to be attractive to others. Don't compare yourself to guys who are better looking because it's irrelevant. If this makes you feel better, I had an acquaintance in grad school who was about 6'5", dark hair, athletic, chiseled features. Perfect right? Wrong! He gave off literally no vibe and he wasn't actually a very nice person.


He might have given off an ******* mean vibe. Many women don't want to be around that, and some actually do.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Yes,OP,please...take your thread to the Men's Clubhouse so the men can tell what what women like. We really have NO IDEA what we like.


:rofl:

Yes. Then it can turn into an Alpha/Beta and PUA conversation and certain posters will say how wrong women are about saying they like what they like.

Then someone will mention penis size.

And why Brad left Aniston for Jolie.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Yes,OP,please...take your thread to the Men's Clubhouse so the men can tell what what women like. We really have NO IDEA what we like.


Which is one of the reasons I didn't even bother replying to this thread.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Yes. Then it can turn into an Alpha/Beta and PUA conversation and certain posters will say how wrong women are about saying they like what they like.
> 
> ...



No. Women CAN say what they like. And we men can say, well you guys say thats what you like, and when I do what you like my success plummets to zero.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> Which is one of the reasons I didn't even bother replying to this thread.



You ladies are so smart.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

treyvion said:


> No. Women CAN say what they like. And we men can say, well you guys say thats what you like, and when I do what you like my success plummets to zero.


And it begins.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Women know what they like, but they don't know what works for a man. A man who is having the success he intends to have knows what works.


OP distinctly said he was looking for a smart woman. And so I would venture to say that most men wouldn't have clue how to help him, particularly those who read the sort of trash that you seem to be into.

For OP, I'd suggest that nightclubs probably aren't the best venue for what you want, and since your friends aren't either, I'd suggest it's time to develop some new hobbies and cultivate a new social circle.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, I happen to live in a town that was rated one of the highest in "no where to meet people". When the Ex and I were off years ago, I met a doctor lady and we hit it off immediately. Women that are very smart but NOT the "I am woman, hear me roar" type tend to impress me. I think this is where my intelligence is given a little credit. 

My circle of people are all married so this is just going to suck. I found online shopping to mostly be a waste of time. 

I was approached last night by a nice woman when I was at the park with my kids. And as usual, she had a rock and was actually trying to get me into her church....yeah....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Are you just looking to get laid or get into a relationship? Seems you are on the prowl quite early, didn't you just get out of a relationship with the mother of your kids like 2 weeks ago?

So if you just want to get laid, that's one thing...if you want a relationship, you're not ready for that, I promise you.

When you say what are some ways women LIKE being hit on, do you mean for casual sex?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Are you just looking to get laid or get into a relationship? Seems you are on the prowl quite early, didn't you just get out of a relationship with the mother of your kids like 2 weeks ago?
> 
> So if you just want to get laid, that's one thing...if you want a relationship, you're not ready for that, I promise you.
> 
> When you say what are some ways women LIKE being hit on, do you mean for casual sex?


Faithfulwife,

Can you accept that for a man it might be good for his confidence coming out of a relationship to become sexually active in some manner. For many of us it really makes a difference.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

When coming out of my first marriage I wanted to bang like bunnies with any hot man I could. I didn't...much...but still.I needed it.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> When coming out of my first marriage I wanted to bang like bunnies with any hot man I could. I didn't...much...but still.I needed it.


Like bunnies...

Yeah, the consumation with the new partner helps you get "past it"...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Not for me. The last thing I wanted to do was sleep with someone casually or be in any kind of relationship with anyone when my relationship ended.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I will admit that I feel dead inside at the moment, probably because I lived a one sided relationship for so long. I am honestly not sure what I am capable of just yet. Most of me thinks if I stumble into the right one, I could probably do great. I know with past relationship, moving on to something, anything, helped forget. 

I will admit that I want to crawl in a hole right now but I find getting out helps.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The best way to come to a woman is with a self confident joke that is not pick up line because it specifically applies to her. My daughter had a riding instructor who was cute. She the club jumping contest on a pony that I had never noticed before. She knew what she was doing. When I asked her name it was Kelly, not a typical Scandinavian name.

"Ah, Kelly from Ireland," I said with little laugh. 

After that she had crush on me. I was too old for her but it was the right compliment for her at that time of life, since she was looking to break out into being an adult woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

Before the PUA creepy crawlies get here, this woman says 

...be yourself. Go places that reflect your personality and interests. Say what comes to mind, suggest doing the things you like to do. 

Because what I want is someone genuine, who is interested in the same things I am - not a phony that is pretending to be someone else because he is following some stupid "cookbook" on how all women everywhere are supposed to react to the same recipe.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Part of my issue being out is I am too nice. I hold doors for people, say excuse me, etc. Most of the time, I am just being nice but every single time, I end up with someone I am not attracted to hitting on me and then I don't know how to politely excuse myself. This happened only a few weeks ago and I ended up leaving the club because I could not get rid of her. How do you say "no thanks"? 

I hope that did not come off as arrogant because I don't mean it that way.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

bobsmith said:


> I will start with the fact that I have to put myself back on the market after an LTR. I have NEVER been real good at hitting on women, I am very picky, not that I require a model, but a certain type of smart cute personality. Very, very hard to describe for me but I know I can go through an entire club and see countless women that I feel are VERY physically attractive, yet I don't want to date them.


First, club is the LAST place where you want to go looking for a LTR material. 

Another thing, in most cases (not all), the better looking woman is.....less you probably want her from a PERSON perspective.

Beauty and good person don't go hand to hand. Lower your standards a bit. Don't get me wrong though, attraction is very important.



bobsmith said:


> What is odd is I much prefer to just hear any prospect talk and move. It is so strange but I can tell so much just by watching how a woman walks and moves, jogging is a biggy and not even sure why.
> 
> Anyway, I have to admit, I seem to find some game when I see someone I really like but many are out of my league or I just don't have the personality to approach. My personality is very laid back, casual, seemingly non-aware. When I see several guys trying to hit on a woman, I am rarely interested in playing the game, unless I have already made contact and realize she is my type because she does not go for deadbeats.


And what makes you think you are not a deadbeat amongst the other deadbeats at the club? 

hehe

You go to a club/bar to get ass, not to look for a good woman. 

Stay away (unless you want a fling).



bobsmith said:


> What REALLY sucks is I have plenty of friends and I am sure they would all like to hook me up but I can almost guarantee that anyone 'friend' they bring by will just not be my type. I think a lot has to do with the fact that many of my friends are (trying to say nicely) not as intelligent and I require that intellect.
> 
> I have friends that are modelish. Very nice looking. I know I have them beat in about every category but looks. However, looks and smooth talking seems to be the norm to pull wool....
> 
> ...


You are looking in the wrong places, simple as that. You do NOT want a women you find at a club.

Also, it seems like you are trying to force it. Don't go looking, just BE.

Most people find that special someone while not looking......out of nowhere....in the most unexpected places.

Work on your confidence....that is something ALL Women LOVE (regardless of your looks). 

And to do that, you have to accept and get used to REJECTION. Approach women when you see them/feel attraction. Be yourself and keep trying.

YOU WILL GET REJECTED. Even the best of men/biggest players or best looking guys get rejected ALL THE TIME. You just have to keep trying.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

What puzzles me is back in my early 20s, actually the time when I met my ex, I was on a banging mission and I lost count! It was too damn easy! NONE were keepers but I guess it had my confidence high. 

I don't think I have an issue acting confident but I will admit, I don't handle rejection to well. 

In business, I am relentless and will keep trying until I succeed but chasing women is just a different matter. Don't try, they walk. Try too hard, they walk.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> I will admit that I feel dead inside at the moment, probably because I lived a one sided relationship for so long. I am honestly not sure what I am capable of just yet. Most of me thinks if I stumble into the right one, I could probably do great. I know with past relationship, moving on to something, anything, helped forget.
> 
> I will admit that I want to crawl in a hole right now but I find getting out helps.


So you didn't really directly answer my question.

Are you looking for sex or a relationship?

I think the closest I got to an answer was that you want ANYTHING that will help you forget.

My advice to you or anyone in your position would be to look for sex only right now. If that is what you feel you want for now, I could give advice on that.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rowan said:


> Seriously?!?! :slap:
> 
> 
> Op, whatever you do, don't do that!


 so what about the " hey do you know what would look good on you....me "? That's still in style right?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Ha, I know the feeling. Blackened heart. You need sprinkles of light that the ladies can give you


Oh, it's not so bad.

I quite like my cold black heart. 

It's fun.





Happyfamily said:


> Before the PUA creepy crawlies get here


Haha. Love this!



Wolf1974 said:


> so what about the " hey do you know what would look good on you....me "? That's still in style right?


It works. If Jason Momoa is saying it. I would be like, "Yes. When?" It's all in the approach and the vibe. And how I am feeling. Hehehe.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> It works. If Jason Momoa is saying it. I would be like, "Yes. When?" It's all in the approach and the vibe. Hehehe.


He's sexy but I doubt he's intelligent enough to come up with that one


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

We don't have to talk.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL As long as he can take direction


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Oh, it's not so bad.
> 
> I quite like my cold black heart.
> 
> ...


Well crap I looked in the mirror and don't look like him. I will have to work on new lines if I ever get single again lol


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> What puzzles me is back in my early 20s, actually the time when I met my ex, I was on a banging mission and I lost count! It was too damn easy! NONE were keepers but I guess it had my confidence high.
> 
> I don't think I have an issue acting confident but I will admit, I don't handle rejection to well.
> 
> In business, I am relentless and will keep trying until I succeed but chasing women is just a different matter. Don't try, they walk. Try too hard, they walk.


I dunno, it sounds like to me you are getting plenty of interest; it's just that none of them are good enough for you.

If you want a high-quality woman, then be a high-quality man. Not just asserting you are, but actually being one--including letting go of your baggage.

If you just want to revisit you "banging" years, then you're going to have to readjust your expectations.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Well crap I looked in the mirror and don't look like him. I will have to work on new lines if I ever get single again lol


I feel ya...I felt a little piece of my soul break off and die when I looked in the mirror and discovered I look exactly nothing like Christina Hendricks. *sigh*


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> so what about the " hey do you know what would look good on you....me "? That's still in style right?


:rofl:

I have a very handsome, very bright, very good hearted 14 year old son. I am, and always have been, his primary parent. So, it's largely been up to me to explain the world to him. 

The other day we were listening to music and something like 4 songs within 20 minutes contained the phrase "Heyyyy, girl!" oozed by some oily-sounding guy trying to pick up. I pointed out to him that despite how well it seemed to be working for the dudes in his playlist, most women actually don't really like smarmy. Then we went over a list of all the smarmy pickup lines and opening gambits I could think of from my college days. I think I'll have to revisit the topic and add "hey do you know what would look good on you....me" to that list.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think the closest I got to an answer was that you want ANYTHING that will help you forget.
> 
> My advice to you or anyone in your position would be to look for sex only right now. If that is what you feel you want for now, I could give advice on that.


Using people to get over your pain is a bit scuzzy, don'tcha think?

Unless, of course, they are actually aware that's what's going on and are game to help out.


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

DoF said:


> You are looking in the wrong places, simple as that. You do NOT want a women you find at a club.


:iagree:

That's right. I don't generally hear women saying "I'm going to look for relationship material in a bar... or a crack house... or skid row.

There are social circles you can network in, and some of these online sites even narrow down the fields by interest, age, etc. I have never done one but increasingly people are using these fora for exactly that reason: you can meet a lot more people with similar interests and profiles than you can in a bar. The site is working for you while you sleep or are at the office. So it isn't something that has to replace live encounters - something to do in addition to.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> LOL As long as he can take direction


I dunno, dumb as a sack of hair is somehow repellant to me, no matter how good he looks.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I dunno, dumb as a sack of hair is somehow repellant to me, no matter how good he looks.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Using people to get over your pain is a bit scuzzy, don'tcha think?
> 
> Unless, of course, they are actually aware that's what's going on and are game to help out.


If he is just having casual sex with others who are cool with having casual sex, then whether it helps him get over his pain or not will be irrelevant to the other person (and they may be using casual sex to help them achieve something, too).

If instead he wants to date someone and act like he's doing it to really get to know them instead of trying to get over his pain, that would be scuzzy.

There are plenty of people who want and enjoy casual sex, so it shouldn't be a problem for him to find one.

Finding a good sex worker is also an option.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rowan said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I have a very handsome, very bright, very good hearted 14 year old son. I am, and always have been, his primary parent. So, it's largely been up to me to explain the world to him.
> 
> The other day we were listening to music and something like 4 songs within 20 minutes contained the phrase "Heyyyy, girl!" oozed by some oily-sounding guy trying to pick up. I pointed out to him that despite how well it seemed to be working for the dudes in his playlist, most women actually don't really like smarmy. Then we went over a list of all the smarmy pickup lines and opening gambits I could think of from my college days. I think I'll have to revisit the topic and add "hey do you know what would look good on you....me" to that list.


Well throw this one at him to which I'm guessing is out of style. It's from circa 1993. Walk up to a woman and say her do you have any Irish in you. If she says no say want some? If she says yes ask if she needs some more.

Ahh. Times were easier then. Didn't need a lot of looks just a lot of alcohol to make these lines seem funny. Course I was 19 at the time . 

The only other goofy line I could think of is "hey baby wanna get a pizza and ****". ......but that one I actually did use once and it worked. So it's a classic and can't be changed or altered .. But others may barrow as they see fit


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

bobsmith said:


> I will start with the fact that I have to put myself back on the market after an LTR. I have NEVER been real good at hitting on women, I am very picky, not that I require a model, but a certain type of smart cute personality. Very, very hard to describe for me but I know I can go through an entire club and see countless women that I feel are VERY physically attractive, yet I don't want to date them.
> 
> What is odd is I much prefer to just hear any prospect talk and move. It is so strange but I can tell so much just by watching how a woman walks and moves, jogging is a biggy and not even sure why.
> 
> ...


I feel like you are overcomplicating things. First of all, some women are just going to say no. Far more than say yes probably, that's just true for 9/10 guys (99/100?) so get used to it. Learn to face rejection. There is no "secret" to getting any woman you want, it just can't be done.

If you are as described and completely strike out with all women you think are attractive, you either have your standards too high or aren't making enough of an effort.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

"How YOU doin'", I LOVE it!!! Still use it....lol Humor has always been my play. 

Does anyone remember the SNL skit, "rule number one, be good looking"? LOL! Moral of the skit is depending on who is asking the questions!!


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Also, I guess put yourself in a situation where your advantages shine? If you're not the type to compete with four other guys in a bar, don't try to meet women in bars? Go to quieter parties where people talk a lot, take a class, go to events that interest you, volunteer, do something you enjoy where you might meet a woman who enjoys the same thing, etc.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

bobsmith said:


> "How YOU doin'", I LOVE it!!! Still use it....lol Humor has always been my play.
> 
> Does anyone remember the SNL skit, "rule number one, be good looking"? LOL! Moral of the skit is depending on who is asking the questions!!


Yup. "Be attractive. And don't be Unattractive."

But the thing is, guys get all bent out of shape about this like there is something "unfair" about the fact that a woman might respond differently to an attractive guy hitting on them than an unattractive guy hitting on them. Well why wouldn't they? Wouldn't you feel differently about Scarlett Johansson rubbing your thigh under the table vs. an unattractive woman doing it?


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Yes. Then it can turn into an Alpha/Beta and PUA conversation and certain posters will say how wrong women are about saying they like what they like.
> 
> ...


Love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

The night I met my wife I didn't have any plan or strategy whatsoever. I noticed her at a party, and then she gave me the time of day so I asked her if she wanted to go talk somewhere quieter. I didn't think about what I was doing, I just wanted to talk to her more so I asked her if she wanted to as well, and she did. I feel like that's the way it's supposed to work, not "what approach should I take to hitting on this woman so that I ensure optimal outcome."


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I didn't "hit" on my bride to be. I asked her if I could talk to her. She said sure. We talked. I thought she was sweet. She thought I was funny.

27 years later, she's still sweet and I'm still funny. Or obnoxious. However you want to look at it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> so what about the " hey do you know what would look good on you....me "? That's still in style right?


:rofl::rofl:


My husband STILL uses that one on me.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Men and women use each other all the time.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I feel ya...I felt a little piece of my soul break off and die when I looked in the mirror and discovered I look exactly nothing like Christina Hendricks. *sigh*


Despite the fact that this may sound creepy, I hope you know me better.

YOU ARE WAY PRETTIER THAN CHRISTINA HENDRICKS!

Ok, done yelling now, love ya lil sis!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Despite the fact that this may sound creepy, I hope you know me better.
> 
> YOU ARE WAY PRETTIER THAN CHRISTINA HENDRICKS!
> 
> Ok, done yelling now, love ya lil sis!


*sniffle* thank you you just made my whole week awww <3 I love you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh come on, like you don't already know you're pretty? I told you, like what, last year?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

John Lee said:


> Also, I guess put yourself in a situation where your advantages shine? If you're not the type to compete with four other guys in a bar, don't try to meet women in bars? Go to quieter parties where people talk a lot, take a class, go to events that interest you, volunteer, do something you enjoy where you might meet a woman who enjoys the same thing, etc.


Flight of the Conchords - Too Many ****s on the Dance Floor - YouTube


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

TAM dating site
TAM GNO site

All questions answered...


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

If you're hooking up in bars then just hook up with the annoying chick you're fussing about because it's not the right place to find a LTR anyway.

The most straight forward analytical comments were first few by bravenewworld and Scarlet.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I Feel Love

You just gotta feel it.


----------

